
Google AdSense Leak - ioquf
https://pastebin.com/qh6Tta3h
======
osullip
Already posted and discussed in 2014
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667976)

~~~
ioquf
Thanks. Title should probably be updated to add "(2014)".

